# Cracked Foundation questions



## jazzwillie (May 15, 2015)

I don't know how tall the foundation walls are but in that short of span shown in the picture and depending on how far they are from the end of the responsible side of the house I would think it has sunk a few inches. If its caused from shrinkage, doubt it then you need to clean out the loose stuff and seal it with a specialty product.

This is my opinion but it sounds like your consulting general contractor is fishing for future business. I don't know what area of the world this property is in but if you just put a metal plate over a foundation crack in my area, central Ohio, you haven't even put a band aid over it. You've just fastened a metal plate to the wall as a decoration no one will see.

Also if you decide that you want to level the floor back up and fix the foundation, if indeed it is found to be sinking in one corner, you will see compression in the finishes of the walls where they had fixed cracks before. Your trim will be off. Or nothing could happen at all. Who knows?


----------



## rtztgue (Jul 9, 2010)

*Update*

I got a company out to take a look. They said the two cracks are corresponding cracks for that corner. The corner has settled 2 inches and most likely due to the fact that the gutters runoff right at the corner.

They quoted 8 piers and 2 catch basins (two nearby gutters) for a total of $12,500. 

The guy didn't seem to think it would fall down tomorrow, but it did need to be addressed. Bedrock is 10-12 feet below, and it could be propped up and fixed easily enough with the piers and basins. It has most likely been like this for years.

Anyway, that was their assessment.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

rtztgue said:


> I got a company out to take a look. They said the two cracks are corresponding cracks for that corner. The corner has settled 2 inches and most likely due to the fact that the gutters runoff right at the corner.
> 
> 
> Anyway, that was their assessment.




If I remember correctly,that is what the guy said in post # 3. :clap:


----------

